

Ask HN: Iphone Speaker Interference Solution? - gibsonf1

Has anyone worked out a good way to shield Iphone transmissions when docked at the computer?  It is especially bad with my speaker set up, that infamous buzzing sound.
======
nickb
What you're experiencing is 'GSM buzz':
[http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-
us&...](http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en-
us&q=gsm+buzz&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

I saw this link: <http://gizmodo.com/5032497/how-to-cure-gsm-speaker-buzz>

I have no idea what works... I haven't been able to find a cure for it yet :).

~~~
lpgauth
[http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=299636...](http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2996360)

------
yan
I have the same problem with my car's power/audio in. Some people recommend
sacrificing a USB cable with a ferrous core and pulling the audio cable
through that. YMMV.

